# Weights for front end of truck?



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Hi,

I was wondering if anybody made any weights that you can stick on a truck that could help keep the front end down?


Thanks,

-Dustin K.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Weights used for golf clubs or stick-on wheel weights work fine.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

hankster said:


> Weights used for golf clubs or stick-on wheel weights work fine.


Cool, I will try that!..... :thumbsup: :hat:


----------



## tfrahm (Nov 14, 1998)

Also -- on a LOSI truck/buggy, there is room inside the front chassis nose piece to stuff a fair amount of lead weight without having it hanging on the outside. The same may be true for other brands...


----------



## ThomasCrown (Jan 3, 2005)

They make little sticks of lead weight with holes in the middle for exactly this purpose. I haven't got a hobby shop close to me anymore but I know the one I used to live next to sold them. I'm not sure where you'd buy them online. You could probably just use velcro tape to secure it as well.


----------

